# Tutorial für MS Project 2003



## Cort (13. Januar 2004)

Guten Morgen !

Ich suche ein kurzes Tutorial (so eine Art Crash-Kurs) für MS Project 2003.
Leider habe ich bis jetzt im Internet und hier im Forum noch nix gefunden.


Jetzt schon mal danke für Eure Hilfe!


Gruß, Cort


----------



## duckdonald (18. Januar 2004)

Schau mal bei http://www.stylusinc.net/ms_project_tutorial/project_management.shtml
vorbei.


----------



## Cort (19. Januar 2004)

Ja, damit kann ich doch erstmal was anfangen.
Besten Dank


----------



## hame (13. Oktober 2005)

Leider funktioniert der oben angegebener Link nicht mehr.
Fällt jemanden noch eine alternative ein
Danke im Voraus!!


----------



## hame (18. Oktober 2005)

Wäre wirklich dringend, ein Link zu einem MS Project Tutorial.


----------

